# Esoteric Depths



## LouisFrancois (Jul 30, 2016)

Hi guys, 

Here is 'Esoteric Depths', done on a 24 x 36 inch canvas.

http://s1036.photobucket.com/user/l...ater ethereal watermark _zpsuknh9btd.jpg.html

What do you think?


----------



## abt2k15 (Jan 9, 2016)

both images look interesting. you can literally see the effort you put into these. you did a great job setting up a scene and it looks like with both images you tried to tell a story. the rainforest one has a ( baby ) tiger standing on the shore looking at the lightning bolt and a woman in the water. i wonder why?  im sure you had something in mind and for sure you got my interest with lightning, tiger and a woman in an unusual place but i could not figure it out. this kind of is the same with the other piece. it feels like there is a story to it which is a very good thing but there is not enough information to make enough out of it to fully comprehend. 

if you didnt know - you can use aquarellic pen to sketch in your scene. you can "erase" a sketch line with water and later on you can just paint over them if you didnt do overly thick strokes. 

its really nice seeing fantasy themed acrylic paintings and looking forward to seeing more from you


----------



## LouisFrancois (Jul 30, 2016)

Thank you for the feedback . 

I'm glad you like them. For the one with the girl in the water, I wanted to give off the sensation of being lost, from her perspective, the treeline in the distance theoretically being where she needs to be, with a small matter of a thunderstorm and a body of water in the way. I consider the tiger something of a unassuming protector, something she's leaving behind. But that's just me. 

I enjoyed perusing your gallery on DeviantArt, by the way. Great stuff.


----------

